# Gremlin changing channels



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Within the past week my 811 has started changing the channel on its own. I looked at all the houses near me and no one has E*. All my remotes accounted for.

Another source of RF possibly or is my 811 loco?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Have you tried changing the address on the remote? The procedure is in the manual.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

as Mikey suggested. Try changing your remote address and see if the problem goes away. that is usually the solution whenever someone reports a receiver changing channels on its own.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I've had this happen while watching a digital OTA channel and the station's PSIP stream changes or is misread by the 811 - causing the channel to change automatically.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Never seen that one logray, but then again my area's PSIP is pretty static. Good point!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Could be Remote interference or a PSIP generator changing from local to network feeds. Some broadcasters have not yet figured out how to do this seamlessly. So I agree with Mikey and logray, either one could be the culprit. But the right thing to start off trying would be changing the remote address, which is very simple to do.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Update....
It's not my 811. My tv started cycling through the PIP options tonight. I'm thinking I have a bug in my universal remote.


----------

